
IBM 3390: The world’s largest and most expensive hard drive teardown - Libertatea
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/142911-ibm-3390-the-worlds-largest-and-most-expensive-hard-drive-teardown?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ibm-3390-the-worlds-largest-and-most-expensive-hard-drive-teardown
======
jgeorge
My tech career came out of the mainframe world, so I'm tickled but really not
too shocked at seeing a 3390 teardown. I've replaced enough parts in IBM DASD
frames to be a bit jaded I guess. But there's nothing better to make you feel
old than some of the eevblog comments about "I work with a guy that's old
enough to remember these things..." :-(

1989 wasn't THAT long ago... was it?

